# Alterações Climáticas: Lisboa ligada a quatro outras cidades do Mundo



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2008 às 12:13)

*Alterações Climáticas: Lisboa ligada a quatro outras cidades do Mundo para pôr estudantes a falar sobre fenómeno*

Lisboa estará hoje ligada através de videoconferência com quatro cidades do Mundo para discutir temas como as alterações climáticas, uma participação que segundo um responsável se deve ao importante papel que "Portugal está a ter no Ano Internacional Polar". A partir do Pavilhão do Conhecimento-Ciência Viva, em Lisboa, cientistas e alunos portugueses vão estar ligados com as cidades de Washington, Chicago, Cardiff e Alexandria para debater temas como as alterações climáticas e o papel do Homem na evolução do planeta.
A iniciativa "Our Changing Planet: Past and Present" insere-se no projecto IGLO – International Action on Global Warming, e integra uma série de videoconferências que terão lugar durante o Ano Polar Internacional (API), que decorre até Março de 2009. "A selecção de Portugal para participar pela primeira vez nesta iniciativa é um reconhecimento do importante papel que o país está a ter no API e do projecto educativo `Latitude60` que ensina aos mais novos a importância que as regiões frias têm para o nosso Planeta", explicou hoje à Lusa Gonçalo Vieira, investigador polar do Centro de Estudos Geográficos da Universidade de Lisboa.
O biénio que decorre de Março de 2007 a Março de 2009 foi designado pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial e pelo Conselho Internacional para a Ciência como o IV Ano Polar Internacional, situação "que não se verificava há exactamente 50 anos". Este Ano Internacional resulta da congregação de esforços de cientistas e instituições internacionais e nacionais, e visa promover o desenvolvimento da ciência nas regiões polares, mas também mostrar junto da sociedade a importância determinante que as regiões polares têm para a dinâmica e regulação climática do Planeta.
O responsável lembrou que Portugal até muito poucos anos atrás era um país que "vivia de costas voltadas para as regiões polares e um país que não tinha tradição nenhuma nessas regiões".
"Actualmente já dispomos de um programa nacional de investigação científico polar e de um dos maiores projectos educativos do mundo, o Latitude60! que inclui um amplo conjunto de actividades educativas que se iniciaram em Julho de 2006". O Latitude60! é um projecto educativo do Comité Português para o Ano Polar Internacional que envolve mais de 200 escolas e mais de 400 professores em Portugal. "Esta iniciativa consiste numa série de palestras e actividades de cientistas polares dirigidas aos alunos dos ensinos básico e secundário, teatro e exposições", explicou Gonçalo Vieira.
*A entrada na videoconferência, que começa as 12h45 é livre e os visitantes do Pavilhão do Conhecimento estão convidados a enriquecer o debate com as suas questões*. *A videoconferência será difundida na página web da Ciência Viva, onde os cibernautas poderão colocar em directo as suas perguntas.*

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2008 às 12:25)

Aqui fica o link para a Ciência Viva.

http://www.cienciaviva.pt/divulgacao/anopolar/tv.asp

Luper manda para lá umas perguntas  pergunta aos senhores como anda a corrente do golfo.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2008 às 23:56)

Alguém foi ou ouviu?

Só li agora o tópico! Mas também não poderia ter ido ou ouvido.


----------



## LUPER (14 Mar 2008 às 19:41)

A propaganda continua, sim senhor


----------

